# Puerto Rico



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone have suggestions of things to do, places to eat, and shopping? 

The wife I will have a Friday evening free in Mayaguez, the entire day on Sunday to roam about, and most of the morning Monday around San Juan. We are planning on renting a car.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Agnash,

Sorry you never got any responses. Did you discover any good places when you were there?
Our teenage daughter is going skiing for a week after Christmas and the wife and I are headed to Puerto Rico (staying at the Ritz-Carlton in Carolina). Did you dress up for dinner? I have a linen suit I'm always looking for an excuse to wear .

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a linen suit that I wear often in the summer, but I skipped it for the wedding. Instead, I went with a lightweight tan wool.

The wedding and festivities were on the west side of the island in Mayaguez, and that is where we stayed. Our hotel was the Howard Johnshon Mayaguez, chosen solely for location. We didn't have high expectations staying there, but were absolutley amazed. It is a converted monastary that looks like something out of the 18th century. Lots of tile and little stained glass windows. The hotel restaurant was a bakery across the street. When my wife and I travel, we try and avoid the tourist spots in order to see the real country. This bakery was absolutely authentic, and very, very good. Most guide books include it in their discussion of Mayaguez, and all of the locals we met recomended it. We also ate some really good seafood along the coast. We rented a car, and pretty much circumnavigated the island without any difficulty even though neither of us speak Spanish. Actually, we had heard a lot of stories about mainland tourists having trouble in Puerto Rico, but everyone we met was very nice, polite and helpful. We definitely look forward to going back.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*thanks, agnash!*

Thanks for the reply. I'll let you know how it goes.

Anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

tsherry said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Anybody else have any suggestions?


My father was born in Mayaquez, and my grandfather's first cousin was a well-respected politician (they named the airport in San Juan after him). But I've never been there, and my Spanish is horrible.

The Ritz-Carlton is very close to the airport, but from all accounts this isn't a problem.

Take a drive through the rain forest. Wander through Old San Juan. And have a great time!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*thanks!*

Thanks, Mike61. We will certainly wander around old San Juan. Haven't decided yet on renting a car.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

tsherry said:


> Thanks, Mike61. We will certainly wander around old San Juan. Haven't decided yet on renting a car.


If you do rent a car, make sure it comes with the electronic toll pass. It will cost you a couple of dollars every day, but it is well worth it as there are toll roads everywhere. I would endorse renting a car so that you can really see the island. Interstate 2 runs almost completely around the island, and along the coast in the south offers spectacular views of the ocean. We then took Highway 52 from Ponce to San Juan, through the mountains, again with great scenery.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*great tip*

Great tip, agnash. Thanks!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

agnash said:


> If you do rent a car, make sure it comes with the electronic toll pass. It will cost you a couple of dollars every day, but it is well worth it as there are toll roads everywhere. I would endorse renting a car so that you can really see the island. Interstate 2 runs almost completely around the island, and along the coast in the south offers spectacular views of the ocean. We then took Highway 52 from Ponce to San Juan, through the mountains, again with great scenery.


The Ritz isn't that close to Old San Juan, and Old San Juan doesn't have the most navigable streets or convenient parking, so it might be worthwhile to take a cab from the hotel for days of sightseeing, then get a rental car for the time you will be exploring the island.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*bus to old San Juan?*

Good tip, Miket61. I read somewhere that there is a bus for a fraction of the cab fare ($21 each way) that can be boarded very close to the hotel property. Would that be ok? We took the bus all over Bermuda a few years ago and that worked out fine.

Also, saw several recommendations for the Metropole Restaurant across the street from the hotel. Will we be completely out of place dressing for dinner?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

tsherry said:


> Good tip, Miket61. I read somewhere that there is a bus for a fraction of the cab fare ($21 each way) that can be boarded very close to the hotel property. Would that be ok? We took the bus all over Bermuda a few years ago and that worked out fine.
> 
> Also, saw several recommendations for the Metropole Restaurant across the street from the hotel. Will we be completely out of place dressing for dinner?


I would trust the hotel's judgment on whether the bus is safe and appropriate - since you'll be travelling along the coast I'm sure there's a lot of tourist traffic that will keep the riff-raff away (and the police in plain sight at all times).

If by "dressing for dinner" you mean a tuxedo, that would probably be overkill. Based on my knowledge, wearing a sportcoat and no tie would be as formal as one wants to get.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

I meant "dressing for dinner" in the American idiom, such as the above mentioned linen suit. Not the British "semi-formal" dress in the bush on safari!!


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

One thing I thought that was neat to see was the Arecibo Observatory, especially if you are a James Bond fan. Off the beaten path for sure .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_Observatory


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

tsherry said:


> I meant "dressing for dinner" in the American idiom, such as the above mentioned linen suit. Not the British "semi-formal" dress in the bush on safari!!


I think a linen suit will be just fine. My parents stayed at a resort called the Racquet Club, which I believe was near the Ritz, in 1969. The caliber of hotel and the style of the times might have actually lent itself to wearing a tuxedo to dinner, but even back then it was much more laid back.


----------

